# Indemnité de départ



## Romain974 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour à vous,

Je suis papa de deux enfants et ma conjointe et moi avons confié la garde de nos deux enfants à la même assistante maternelle. Jusque là, tout va bien !

Le grand de 6 ans allant à l'école, puis à la garderie, nous mettons fin au contrat, avec une lettre recommandée avec AR. Le second entre à l'école, mais reste chez la nounou en périscolaire.

Je dois donc verser des indemnités de rupture pour mon premier enfant, qui correspond à 1/80ème des salaires BRUT versés OK.

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment calculer cette indemnité pour le plus grand ? Quand il était seul chez nounou le bulletin correspond, c'est à dire que sur le bulletin je trouve le salaire BRUT pour lui. Par contre, une fois que le deuxième est arrivé chez nounou, le montant BRUT a forcément augmenté du fait de la présence du 2ème. Pour autant, le montant BRUT pour chacun n'est pas détaillé ou dissocié. Apparait donc le montant BRUT pour les deux enfants...
Si je me base sur ce montant là, cela veut dire que je paie des indemnités de rupture pour mon 1er enfant, et une partie pour le deuxième. Quand je mettrais fin au contrat du deuxième, si je me base sur les salaires BRUT de présence, cela veut dire que je vais payer 2 fois la période.. Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair dans mes propos.. y aurait-il quelqu'un pour m'éclairer ?

ou alors le plus simple c'est de réaliser une rupture pour les deux contrats, payer l'indemnité pour les deux, et reproposer un nouveau contrat à ma nounou sur la période restante pour le dernier. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Je vous remercie par avance de l'attention portée à cette demande.

Bien cordialement.


----------



## Griselda (31 Août 2022)

Non on ne fait pas une rupture pour faire une ré-embauche, c'est illégale. Il y aura bien une rupture pour votre plus grand et un Avenant pour le second (en accord avec l'AM bien sur).

Pour connaitre le montant de la prime de rupture à verser ce n'est en fait pas si compliqué.
A partir du moment où vous avez le salaire Brut cumulé pour les 2 contrats sur le même BS il suffit de reprendre vos contrats-Avenant pour connaitre la part de salaire correspondant pour chacun.

Imaginons que le montant correspondant seulement à l'ainé représente 1/3 du salaire global versé vous prendrez le salaire Brut total, le divisez par 3 et vous connaissez alors le montant Brut qui serait apparu s'il n'y avait eut que lui. Attention de bien vous reférer au montant et non au nombre d'heure, en particulier si comme moi votre AM n'applique pas le même taux horaire pour un perisco que pour un temps plein (logique).
Vous devriez facilement trouver car pour établir le salaire net à verser au total il a bien fallut noter quelque part (dans le contrat, l'avenant, une feuille de présence peut être?!) ce qui a permis de faire toutes les multiplications et additions n'est ce pas?

Voilà, bon courage pour les petits calculs. Il faut rester concentré mais vous devriez y arriver.

Petit conseil: garder trace de vos calculs car ils vous serviront à nouveau lors de la rupture pour votre cadet ;-)


----------



## Nounou80100 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je croyais que pour une fratrie l'indemnité de fin  contrat  n'était a payé  qu'à la fin du contrat du deuxième enfant.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

@Nounou80100, uniquement s'il n'y avait qu'un seul contrat de signé (ce qui était la législation en vigueur : 1 employeur = 1 contrat), bien sûr jamais respectée, puisque personne ne respectait les jurisprudences...Désormais car c'était évidemment très flou, même si la loi reconnaît et impose l'unicité de l'employeur (1 = employeur = 1 contrat), en cas de fratrie il faut faire un contrat de travail pour chaque enfant. (donc complètement hors loi, mais pas pour nous LOL LOL LOL).

Pajemploi applique l'unicité de l'employeur. Il fait donc un bs pour l'ensemble de la fratrie, d'où le souci actuel de cet employeur.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Griselda sur la simplicité des calculs, car, période d'absence, ou de rémunérations supplémentaires (congés payés par exemple, ou HC) vont venir perturber les calculs.
L'avantage est que tous les calculs se font sur le brut.
Donc il va falloir reprendre tous les salaires, ceux avant l'arrivée du deuxième, simples puisqu'il s'agira d'additionner les montants bruts, et ensuite, dissocier les deux mensus, et tous les paiements individuels....Bon courage.

Et surtout encore Bravo à tous les signataires de notre convention qui compliquent à loisir, et Chapeau bas à Pajemploi, et bingo à Polemploi (eux veulent deux BS ha ha ha).


----------



## Lijana (31 Août 2022)

Et bah nonnonou80100.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

@Lijana, si, c'était possible, tout dépend de ce qui était signé. 1 ou deux contrats.


----------



## Catie6432 (31 Août 2022)

J'ai accueilli des fratries. Un contrat et une fiche de salaire par enfant.


----------



## Lijana (31 Août 2022)

j'ai toujours fait 1 bulletin de salaire par enfant et puis les pe additionnent pour la déclaration à la paje. Ainsi au moment du départ d'un entre eux il n'y a pas de problème de calculs


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Vous en tant qu'Ams avaient fait les bs. Selon ce qui était prévu avec vos employeurs respectifs.
Mais là, le parent (à qui il revient normalement de faire les bs) n'en à qu'un (enfin si on peut dire que le bs de pajemploi est un bs, ce dont je doute). Donc, il a fait les choses correctement par rapport à pajemploi, mais là dans ce contexte, se retrouve embêté.


----------



## Lili258 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour,je vois vos questions /réponses et là une réponse m’interpelle,celle de Griselda concernant la rupture de contrat et refaire un contrat occasionnel pour l’enfant qui ne reviendra que quelques mercredis seulement…
Je fais cela quand les parents me le demande et mes collègues aussi donc je m’interroge…


----------



## Romain974 (31 Août 2022)

Merci tout le monde pour vos retours !

J'ai demandé l'information auprès d'un RAM, j'attends un retour..!

Je vais essayer de voir ce qu'il est le plus avantageux pour ma nounou. Il est vrai que même si nous sommes employeurs, malheureusement en tant que parents on n'est pas très bien renseigné sur toutes ces modalités, notamment au moment de la signature du contrat, à un moment où nous avons beaucoup de préoccupations !

Ma nounou n'était même pas au courant, elle en était resté au 1/120ème... ce qui est plus simple de calculer mais n'est pas avantageux pour elle ! Je l'ai interpellé sur le fait que ça avait changé, donc elle aussi était dans l'interrogation sur la modalité de calcul !

Je vais reprendre les bulletins de paie un à un et voir quel calcul est le plus avantageux pour ma nounou afin qu'on ne soit pas embêté ! 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Romain974 (31 Août 2022)

Après renseignements, mon assistante maternelle m'indique que les indemnités de licenciement peuvent se verser en une fois à la fin du contrat d'accueil du deuxième enfant... Je pense que nous allons privilégier cette solution, qui sera beaucoup plus simple à mettre en oeuvre au niveau des calculs, et qui nous laissera le temps de mettre de côté en vue de verser cette indemnité !


----------



## Griselda (31 Août 2022)

Non je n'ai pas du tout parlé d'un contrat occasionnel mais d'un Avenant pour le cadet qui reste en perisco'.
Ce Papa se demandait s'il était plus simple alors de faire une rupture des 2 contrats pour verser aujourd'hui l'indemnité de rupture pour les 2 contrats puis de refaire un contrat pour le 2eme enfant qui reste en perisco (il n'est pas dit sur quel rythme, ni que ce serait irrégulier). Ma réponse est donc que non pas de licenciement pour une réembauche juste après. C'est bien une modification du contrat initial du cadet qui lui restera mais en perisco c'est donc un Avenant.

On peut faire un contrat occasionnel seulement si l'accueil est occasionnel.

Bien sur devoir à présent calculer les Bruts pour chaque enfants car PAJEmploi refuse de délivrer un BS par contrat s'il s'agit d'une fratrie c'est relou mais pas infaisable car pour calculer le net de chaque contrat le PE doit bien avoir un certain nombre d'éléments qui lui permettront de faire le calcul. Si ce n'est pas lui qui a fait ces calculs là il peut alors les demander à son AM qui saura les lui communiquer.


----------



## caninou (31 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,
mais oui le plus simple est que vous versiez l’indemnité de licenciement à la rupture du deuxième contrat, car à ce jour pour votre cadet vous êtes toujours l'employeur de votre assistante maternelle. Cela vous évite des calculs d'apothicaire, qui peuvent souvent engendrer beaucoup d'erreurs en défaveur de l'une ou l'autre des parties. Par contre, comme le dis Griselda faites un avenant pour le contrat qui passe en périscolaire.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Romain, vous avez trouvé la meilleure solution pour elle, comme pour vous, c'est bien.

Dommage que le ram de sa commune n'ait pas pris la peine de l'informer de l'évolution de la CCN en ce qui concerne le nouveau calcul de l'indemnité de rupture.
Et par expérience (nombreuses içi), toujours douter de ce que dit le Rpe. Toujours.


----------



## patchoune (1 Septembre 2022)

exactement c'est ce que j'ai lu sur les info de mon ******************************************************** : payer l'indemnité de rupture lors du départ du deuxième enfant.


----------



## assmatzam (1 Septembre 2022)

Ça dépend de la situation 
Si 1 contrat a était fait pour chaque enfant l'indemnité est dûe à chaque fois qu'un enfant part 
Dès lors qu'il y a licenciement, il y a versement de la prime de fin de contrat 

Si les parents n'ont fait qu'un contrat et un avenant pour le 2ème enfant accueilli, la prime sera versée lorsque le  2ème enfant partira 

Les syndicats appliques l'unicité d'employeur d'où leur réponse


----------



## Mimitte (8 Septembre 2022)

Oui il faut faire une fiche de paie pour chaque enfant  car pole emploi en aura besoin lors de la fin de contrat ....beaucoup plus simple . 
Un contrat pour chaque enfant et une fiche de paie car en fin de contrat pôle emploi demande une attestation pour chaque enfant


----------

